
Arcade Raid – The Duke of Lancaster Ship - kilroy123
https://arcadeblogger.com/2016/05/06/arcade-raid-the-duke-of-lancaster-ship/
======
fenomas
It's interesting to note that, while in this case it was classic arcade game
collectors, were the right connections to be made there might be a dozen other
enthusiast groups around who'd have given their right arms to come relieve the
ship of its, say, chandeliers or its plumbing fixtures or its antique shipping
charts or what have you.

It's always surprising how many niche pursuits there are, with people around
the world pouring passion and time into them and going largely unnoticed.

------
IIAOPSW
I know commenting on the website and not the content is deeply frowned upon,
but this case is so egregious that I feel compelled to break the rule.

The entire left side of my screen is a static image. I can't scroll to pass
it. Literally half a screen just not doing anything during my entire reading
experience. I'm the last person to complain about web-design (really I'm a
total philistine on these issues). But its bad enough that it got in the way
of digesting the article efficiently. That's where I draw the line.

~~~
fenomas
It's just a responsive design to keep the body text from getting too wide.
Most sites do this one way or another, because very wide columns of text are
harder to read.

I mean, if you read the same article on medium.com then much of your screen
still wouldn't be doing anything - on medium the unused space would be blank
margins; here it's a hero image.

~~~
stordoff
Preventing the text getting too wide is one thing, but this seems excessive.
The image to the side is distracting, and the actual text of the article is
only taking about 35% of the screen width.

~~~
fenomas
> the article is only taking about 35% of the screen width

The point is absolute size, not relative. I'm no expert but I seem to recall
usability types talking about ideal columns of text being 60-90 characters or
so. If your browser is three times wider than that, it's reasonable for sites
to show text that takes only a third of the screen. Why wouldn't they?

------
Wintamute
Wow, you can see this ship from the train while travelling between the North
Wales coast and London. I must have passed it hundreds of times while
travelling this way since I was a young boy, and was always intrigued. I would
have been even more interested if I'd known the contents!

------
codezero
The graffiti on the outside of that ship is amazing as well.

~~~
degif
That's the work of Latvian street artist kiwie. Here's a great making of video
[https://vimeo.com/48299610](https://vimeo.com/48299610)

~~~
codezero
Awesome thanks for sharing this!

------
aab0
Wow. That's not a place to expect to find arcade games from 30 years ago.

------
x1798DE
That design is rough. Why is the left half of the page completely devoted to a
static photo of the ship?

~~~
dmanghini
It's just a standard Wordpress theme. Images are resized dependent on the
device you are viewing on. Viewed on mobile or tablet, the hero image is at
the top and scrolls through as you read.

